# Worried... (paranoid?)



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll start off by saying that it's only her second night/day with us. She was fixed on monday sometime. This afternoon she was wagging her tail a bit and licking our hands affectionately.


She's been laying down and sleeping almost the entire time since we brought her home. I take her out to walk for a couple minutes only to get the blood flowing enough for her to stretch and take a piss.

Daisy has eaten very little since we brought her home.

I've enticed her to eat a little every now and then and she does eat a few pieces and then drinks water and lays down again. I gave her a couple "treats" when she does something i want to reward her for. (Basically trying to build up trust etc..)

How long will she be jacked up/recovering from this surgery?

Neighbor says his little poodle was down for a little over a week but doesn't remember exactly how long.

Should I be worried?

At pickup she weighed 76lbs... I don't want her to loose too much weight. 

Right now she is curled up in a ball at my feet in the living room.

I'm probably over reacting but if I searched I'd never find the answer I looked for, hence the post on something thats probably been covered over and over again.

Advice please?

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Let her rest. It's good that she's still resting. Seems like a lot of people have a hard time getting their GSDs to STAY relaxed after a spay. Just keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't start acting sick or anything. Make sure she's eating and drinking, poops are normal, etc.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Unless she's hidden it somewhere or learned to use the toilet, she hasn't dropped a duece yet.

I'm letting her rest as much as possible. I only get her up to walk a bit so she takes a wizz.

I havn't noticing her being sick at all which I figure is good.

I'll keep encouraging her eat and drink when she feels up to it.

thanks.. it's like my gf said tonight.. we have a 76lb baby to take care of..

haha


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds normal so far for a spay. It varies between dogs, my mom's bitches as I recall took around a week to get back to normal, and they had no appetites the first couple of days after. Consider yourself lucky that she's subdued, it's murder trying to calm them down if they want to play after speuters.

The main thing is just to make sure the incision is clean and healing nicely, and that it's not oozing or looking infected.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs were all young (6 months) when spayed and bounced back the next day. I do think it's normal for an older dog to take several days to bounce back. Add the transition to a new home and you've got additional stress. 

What are you feeding her? I would consider cooking for her a bit while she recovers and settles in. I always do that when I take in a new foster or a dog recovering from surgery. Something simple and easy to digest would be plain scrambled eggs with a little plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. Every dog and every person recover from things like surgery differently. Since she is drinking and eating a little that's good. It's also good that she's peeing. Not pooping - well, I don't know how long a dog shouldn't go without pooping but she might just be sore/dehydrated and having a new home might have thrown everything off for her. 

I agree that making her some scrambled eggs, boiled chicken, pumpkin, rice, etc might help entice her to eat. 

Is she on any medications after the spay that could make her drowsy?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would take her temperature and take a look at her incision. So long as both are normal, I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Incision this morning looked clean, she was wagging her tail for a little bit and I took her out to wizz. 

She also slept on the couch last night.

I thought I heard the couch/futon squeek but dismissed it as "the dog wouldnt get on the couch"... sure enough there she was this morning all curled up. I don't care if she's on the couch as long as she gives it up for human occupancy when we are there.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

When I got home this afternoon she was very happy to see me and wagged her tail. I took her outside for some fresh air and a short walk, just enough to get her to goto the bathroom.

She had her first healthy dump since we brought her home. 

while it's dark outside when picking it up with a bag, it felt warm,solid and looked ok

She had a bit more to eat then previously when she came it but back onto the couch to sleep/rest she went.

I can tell she's getting better each day.

whew...


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww, see, all that worry for nothin'. Glad she's doing well, she is clearly very loved!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes when they are not exercising much, they won't poop at all and until they get their bodies active again, they just want to sleep. 
Once she is eating better and not feeling so sore, she will be back to normal.
You are lucky, we have clients that wish their girls would be calm for a few days after surgery, they can't keep them quiet at all for the first week. Her body is telling her to rest and sleep, so she is. Good girl


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

My gf said that she didnt want to go outside this morning and just sat there. When I got up and ready for work I took her outside for a few minutes to walk around and she pee'd twice. Very affectionate with the tail wagging but still laid down a good bit. Sat on the couch with me while I pet/rubbed her belly and she wanted to lick me a lot.

I think she's getting better each day, just wish she would eat more.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

After I had my dogs spayed I had prepared chicken and rice for the first few days...they gobbled it up and it was easy on their stomachs. Are you giving any meds that may make her drowsy?


----------

